# ** Need your honest opinions. May need to give up our dog. **



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

It is with a very heavy heart that I am writing this to ask for your honest opinions. As some of you may recall, Oliver is my mom's dog. We bought him for her from a pet shop in hopes that he would be a companion for her and help her get through the loss of my dad. My mom had been married for 55 years and it was just unbearable for her after my father passed. To get right to the point, while in many ways Oliver was great for my mom he has unfortunately had many issues like growling, guarding his food and toys, barking non stop, etc but primarily biting. He went through puppy classes at Pet smart and later on we hired a private trainer to work with him in my moms home. He always learned the commands the trainer taught him quickly but never really displayed aggressive behavior in the trainers presence. From everything we told the trainer, she felt he had issues with dominance and fear and suggested a strict behavior modification program. It was impossible for my mom to follow through and I realize that is a big part of the problem. She just couldn't bare not allowing the dog to sit next to her on the couch etc. It has now been a little over two years since my mom got Oliver and the behavior is getting worse. It used to be that he bit when certain things triggered it such as applying flea meds, brushing him etc. But lately he can just be lying on my mom's lap and she goes to pet him and he bites her. She has even hand fed this dog in hopes that it would help his behavior but it hasn't. The bites are also to the point that he draws blood and causes my mom alot of physical pain not to mention the emotional distress she is dealing with right now at the prospect of possibly having to give him up. I just can't wrap my head around how a dog that is so loved and cared for can continue to bite his owner!!!
So my question to you all is this. The only other option I can see is hiring a behaviorist to work with Oliver which I am sure would be very costly. But my sibblings and I are willing to put the money out if it would help. Could you please give me your opinions on whether you think there is any hope in doing this? I mean once a dog is capable of biting its owner, can you ever really rehabilitate him to the point where he will never bite again? Even if his behavior could be turned around, I would imagine he would need constant reinforcement and I just don't see my mom being able to do that. Are there places that you can surrender a dog to that would work with him and possibly find him a home with someone else if he is a know biter? Or is it best to just have him put down? I can't imagine anyone ever catering to this dog the way my mom has. I am just in tears writing this as I love this little dog too and it breaks my heart just thinking of having to give him up. Please help.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

find a trainer/behaviorist. i wouldn't be so quick to put him down.
rehome him and tell the new owners the truth about his temperamant.
he may not react to his new owner/owners the way he reacts towards your mother.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

You have 4 choices:
1. Keep him and deal with the problem/do nothing.
2. Give him away.
3. Euthanize him.
4. Train him.

1. Continue feeling guilty for making any sort of decision for Oliver's behavior and your family/mom's unhappiness with the dog.Keep getting bitten. 
2. If you do give him away, it would be ideal for it to be a dog-experienced home. Someone who is into training and KNOWS dogs super well, one who has worked problem dogs into normal dogs. 
3. This one completely eliminates all current issues, does not cause you any further money in training expenses, doesn't cause anyone else issues with retraining or attempting to make the dog adapt to a new life. I've been in this spot with a dog that had similar issues to Oliver. He was not a happy dog. He was miserable, and he was making all of us miserable. I tried everything. Accupuncture, chiropractic, bloodwork, X-rays, behaviorists, etc. I committed to him and I tried really, really hard, but unfortunately he did not get better. I made the choice to let him go. It took a year for me to get over his death. I recounted everything I did. I wondered if it was right or wrong. Ultimatley though, I believe it was right for him. 
4. I don't think any of us can say if hiring a behaviorist to come in the home will 'fix' Oliver's issues. It completely depends on your mom and her willingness to follow through with the training protocol. It is heartbreaking to have to 'demote' a dog (and not have him sit on your lap) but it is temporary until his problems are thoroughly worked out. Commitment and following through are big time important on this one. Some dogs will have to be continually worked with their entire life. My first dog was one of those dogs. He was super smart, beautiful to look at, fun to train but horrible to live with. I managed him from the day we got him to the day he died. His death was hard for me, but at the same time, it was a complete relief. I could let my guard down finally.

Now, all that said, I'm no expert, but Ive had dogs for the last 17 years, all with varying temperaments and backgrounds. Somehow I end up with the ones that need work. Committing to training generally 'fixes' them. 

I know I didn't help at all, I'm sorry. I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with Shamrockmommy. I have used a veterinary behaviorist and the change in my dog was remarkable. It saved her life. However, it was not an easy process. Your mom needs to be totally on board and willing to do everything recommended, 100% of the time. If she isn't, then it will be a waste of time and money (no, it is not cheap.) I also don't think you should expect a total cure, just a dog that is easier to manage.

Does he let strangers handle him, or is it pretty much directed at your mom?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've just had my dog at a veterinarian behaviourist. He is 11 months old, I adopted him at 12 weeks. His issues are severe resource guarding and other dog aggression. Fear based mainly. 
It was expensive initially, (mine was $700 plus) but I have the behaviourist as a life long resource, it's not just one appointment and that's it, she will always be there now for advice by phone or email. Plus I have several follow up appointments, where I'll be given more information and things to work on as he progresses.
Basically, the behaviour modification only works if you are prepared to follow through. It is hard work, I won't lie about that. And, the whole family has to partake in the solution. My dog was put on drugs to help curb his fear and anxiety, I have been given instructions on how to install a fool proof 'leave it' with him, which is still a work in progress. Good on some things, still working on others. There is a lot of other stuff I've been given to work on too, but 'leave it' is the main thing at this point in time. 
I take it that you've had the dog checked by a vet to rule out any medical problems, thyroid, etc? My fee also included blood tests, thyroid and urinalysis. 
Maybe if you do go to a vet behaviourist, your mother might understand that she is part of the problem, that she can do the things that the behaviourist gives her to help her dog. 
If she can't, then that's it really, she either lives with it, gives the dog away, takes it to a shelter, or has him PTS.
But first, do get the medical check up done. I was really hoping Joe's thyroid was the problem as that would have been an easy fix in comparison, but nope, no such luck!
And, I'm sorry this has happened. You guys all had the absolute best intentions at heart, it so sucks that it turned out this way.


ETA: BTW, there is a lot to the words 'leave it' than I ever realised. I thought Joe already had a pretty good 'leave it', but nope, he was pretty lousy actually.
And, I should add, I was in the same place as you and your family. After a couple of awful episodes with him and with the grief I got from my husband, I wondered if I was doing the right thing keeping Joe, if he was mentally unstable, that he is a liability, that he wasn't happy anyway. (He had these issues, unknown to me when I adopted him at 12weeks). But I had to give him the chance, I owed that to the little guy. And, now I am more of the mindset that I can change some of his behaviours, given time, but I also accept that I will have to 'manage' him for the rest of his life. This is what it boils down to in our case. Your situation might be totally different.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Personally I will say that if things are not going to work out with your mom, do not rehome him. Rehoming a biting dog is the pinnacle of irresponsibility. Not to mention the chances of even finding a home (let alone a suitably dedicated home) for a biting dog are slim to none.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I feel your mom's pain. Even with a behaviorist, the dog will have to be carefully managed for the rest of his life - the dog has figured out that your mom is an easy mark and is acting accordingly. Your experience so far shows that she's not willing follow through with the behavior modification. I can understand this - she was expecting a sweet lap dog, but got a little Tasmanian devil instead! 

Rehoming the dog leaves you open to a lawsuit (unless you give a full disclosure - written and signed by the new owner, absolving you of legal recourse), since the dog has a bite history. Unfortunately, the dog probably came from a puppy mill (you said you bought him from a pet store, and their puppies usually come from puppy mills), and many genetic and behavioral issues are common with these dogs. If the dog is rehomed, make sure it's with an experienced owner who is familiar with these types of dogs.

The third option, euthanasia, is painful to the owner, but is sometimes the best option for the dog. Some dogs are truly mentally unbalanced, and are never quite right. We've had such a dog before, and we made the painful decision to return him to the rescue we adopted him from. After evaluation by two top trainers/behaviorists (plus the foster dad was a former military dog trainer), the even more painful decision was made to put him down, because he was deemed a dangerous dog when his trigger occurred (anyone coming to the door). It was so sad.

Good luck with whatever decision you make. It has to be the best one for YOUR family, no matter what anyone else says!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Georgiapeach said:


> Good luck with whatever decision you make. It has to be the best one for YOUR family, no matter what anyone else says!


Georgiapeach has it right. It's your family's decision and whichever one it will be will be right for YOUR family. Don't worry about what anyone else says.

And yes, be careful rehoming this one with a bite history.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your responses. We have contacted a few rescue organizations to see if anyone would be willing to take Oliver. I don't know what we will do if that is not an option. Our vet will not put him down due to the fact that he is so young and healthy.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

nfedyk said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. We have contacted a few rescue organizations to see if anyone would be willing to take Oliver. I don't know what we will do if that is not an option. Our vet will not put him down due to the fact that he is so young and healthy.


I had this exact problem with my regular vet. I found one that was willing to put him down, eventually. Ask your vet if he wants him, then, because the behavioral issues are too much for your mom.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry but i don't see this as your mother not being able to be consistent with the training that was suggested and worked with the trainer.

to put this dog down, is wrong, in my opinion.

and don't get your ma another dog. not fair.
i'd try, with the help of the trainer, of finding a home, where his behavior would be modified and changed. from what you have described, your ma is allowing the dog, to do stuff the trainer specifically said not to do. (up on the couch, level with her, a dog that bites?)

probably not a popular opinion, but it's mine.
and so unfair to euthanize this dog. sorry. i know i may get flamed for this but….training of your mother to train the dog is what 's needed here , in my opinion of having all sorts of dogs (and yeah, some were nippers to us in the family, who loved him and fed him and babied him and all that other stuff that your ma is doing.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with you, bett. The thing is, I don't know her mom and her willingness or ability to cope and comply. 

And it's hard to give firm advice based on the written word vs. seeing the dog/human interactions. 

Either way I hope it works out for both Oliver and his people.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

My point of view is, what if he gets passed along and seriously injures someone, like a child? Even adults can be injured badly by a small dog if they go for the face. He's proven he will bite and bite hard, he's not messing around. And over very normal things. I can't believe the vet will not euthanize an aggressive dog... that's mind boggling.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Putting down a young healthy dog who is biting due to not being trained is not right. It's not the dogs fault. I would find a trainer, possibly one who will work in moms home.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> My point of view is, what if he gets passed along and seriously injures someone, like a child? Even adults can be injured badly by a small dog if they go for the face. He's proven he will bite and bite hard, he's not messing around. And over very normal things. I can't believe the vet will not euthanize an aggressive dog... that's mind boggling.


I'm sorry, but I think you are over-reacting. How in heaven's name would it wind up "seriously injuring someone.... like a child"? It's a Pappillon, not a Rottweiler!

Yes, this dog's behaviour needs to be properly analyzed for triggers. It needs consistent training, not punishment. 
IMHO, this is not an aggressive dog, but one that requires proper education. If the OP's mother cannot handle the dog, then it needs to be re-homed where someone will do it. Euthanizing the dog is not the answer; just like neutering it would not do anything. 

JMHO,


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Training for something like that really does require very strict consistency. Your mom not being able to do that may just mean that this is not the dog for her. I know that that is sort of rough, but it's really for her own safety as well.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess I'm wondering where all these homes are where people want to take on dogs that need a whole lot of training and have already shown a willingness to bite to the point where it draws blood. Saying "find a new home" is a great idea but much, much easier said than done. I also see little dogs on a daily basis who are treated like royalty by their owners and they would never dream of biting anyone, especially their doting owner. It's so easy to make excuses for a dog's behavior but a dog biting because the owner touches him is really not normal. Of course it isn't the dog's fault, but I also feel really badly for the original poster's mom who already lost her husband and is now being beat up by her dog. A dog should be a stress-reliever. If there is a home out there that truly understands what the dog needs and can provide it, then that is a great solution, but finding it won't be easy. 

I would still look for a veterinary behaviorist over a regular trainer. Another resource is International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants (IAABC) They are not veterinarians but should provide the same level of care, they'll just have to work with your regular vet if the dog needs medication. Vet behaviorists are relatively few and far between, there may be more options through the IAABC. I don't know how the price would differ, maybe a little less, but would still not be cheap. If you end up going with a regular trainer or someone who just decided to call themselves a "behaviorist" please do your homework first. Some people do really awful things in the name of training.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My thoughts are that your Mum obviously loves the little dog. Secondly, she raised you, and probably some siblings, right? I take it you were disciplined, there were things you were not allowed to do, for your own good and your own safety. So, she must have it in her. She needs to look past the cute little face, the big eyes and do what is right for him. I don't think it would be that hard of a fix, but she has to choose as she is passing a death sentence on to what could probably a lovely little dog in the right hands. She can do it because she has done it before.
I second a vet behaviourist because I would like to think that your Mum would like to do everything she can before giving up on the little dog.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Train him. Make sure you take him to a behaviorist for expert advise and help.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> I'm sorry, but I think you are over-reacting. How in heaven's name would it wind up "seriously injuring someone.... like a child"? It's a Pappillon, not a Rottweiler!
> 
> Yes, this dog's behaviour needs to be properly analyzed for triggers. It needs consistent training, not punishment.
> IMHO, this is not an aggressive dog, but one that requires proper education. If the OP's mother cannot handle the dog, then it needs to be re-homed where someone will do it. Euthanizing the dog is not the answer; just like neutering it would not do anything.
> ...


Are you joking? 

This is an example of what a Shih Tzu can do to a grown woman (warning, there are graphic pictures).
Shih Tzu bites Home Depot greeter's nose (WARNING GRAPHIC IMAGE)

Imagine a child! There are numerous cases of small dogs seriously injuring and killing children. This is not an unlikely scenario, not by a long shot.

I have worked with dogs for many years. Including a huge amount of completely spoiled, boundary-less little dogs. Stable dogs, even spoiled ones with no training, do not go for blood on their owners just for touching them. The problem is undoubtedly made worse by the lack of boundaries, but the plain fact is a truly stable dog doesn't attack people (let alone its owner) for being interacted with. 

Not to mention, as flashyfawn said, where are all the qualified homes for a dog like this? And why does a dog that has shown he is willing to attack people deserve a home more than the literally thousands of dogs rotting away in shelters that DON'T bite? Those perfectly friendly dogs are dying for lack of homes, but we're all so worried about placing biting dogs. Right.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

I think your mom has lacking of alpha thing, you said the dog is just fine with the trainer and you never mentioned he's also biting others. Your mom needs a trainer that help her to be the master of the dog.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

sharleytail said:


> I think your mom has lacking of alpha thing, you said the dog is just fine with the trainer and you never mentioned he's also biting others. Your mom needs a trainer that help her to be the master of the dog.


Unfortunately, Oliver has not only bitten my mom several times but has bitten my husband, myself, my sister, my moms good friend and the groomer. When he went in for his yearly checkup in December the vet had to muzzle him as he tried to bite her as well. He can go from being the sweetest most loving little dog to the most vicious little thing you can imagine. It is such a sad situation.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> Are you joking?
> 
> The problem is undoubtedly made worse by the lack of boundaries, but the plain fact is a truly stable dog doesn't attack people (let alone its owner) for being interacted with.
> 
> Not to mention, as flashyfawn said, where are all the qualified homes for a dog like this? And why does a dog that has shown he is willing to attack people deserve a home more than the literally thousands of dogs rotting away in shelters that DON'T bite? Those perfectly friendly dogs are dying for lack of homes, but we're all so worried about placing biting dogs. Right.


We work with the SE GSP Rescue to rehome dogs. Not all of them are young cute little puppies. Several of them are dogs who are older, have health issues, etc. There ARE people out there who see beyond the obvious situational problems with a dog & genuinely care about the animal itself. Bless them, THESE are the people who will take on "problem children". The rest just like to brag that they "brought home a rescue". 

Furthermore, I personally know of one person who was caught in the middle of a horrific fight between two of her female GSPs. She wound up with a broken wrist that required pins & a metal plate. Do you think she gave up on her dogs? No. She delved into what the underlying problem was & worked to fix the situation.

If after all the avenues have been exhausted to help this dog, then we all know what will probably be done.

Meanwhile, let's not be so quick to pass a death sentence on the dog...

JMHO,


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

nfedyk said:


> It is with a very heavy heart that I am writing this to ask for your honest opinions. As some of you may recall, Oliver is my mom's dog. We bought him for her from a pet shop in hopes that he would be a companion for her and help her get through the loss of my dad. My mom had been married for 55 years and it was just unbearable for her after my father passed. To get right to the point, while in many ways Oliver was great for my mom he has unfortunately had many issues like growling, guarding his food and toys, barking non stop, etc but primarily biting. He went through puppy classes at Pet smart and later on we hired a private trainer to work with him in my moms home. He always learned the commands the trainer taught him quickly but never really displayed aggressive behavior in the trainers presence. From everything we told the trainer, she felt he had issues with dominance and fear and suggested a strict behavior modification program. It was impossible for my mom to follow through and I realize that is a big part of the problem. She just couldn't bare not allowing the dog to sit next to her on the couch etc. It has now been a little over two years since my mom got Oliver and the behavior is getting worse. It used to be that he bit when certain things triggered it such as applying flea meds, brushing him etc. But lately he can just be lying on my mom's lap and she goes to pet him and he bites her. She has even hand fed this dog in hopes that it would help his behavior but it hasn't. The bites are also to the point that he draws blood and causes my mom alot of physical pain not to mention the emotional distress she is dealing with right now at the prospect of possibly having to give him up. I just can't wrap my head around how a dog that is so loved and cared for can continue to bite his owner!!!
> So my question to you all is this. The only other option I can see is hiring a behaviorist to work with Oliver which I am sure would be very costly. But my sibblings and I are willing to put the money out if it would help. Could you please give me your opinions on whether you think there is any hope in doing this? I mean once a dog is capable of biting its owner, can you ever really rehabilitate him to the point where he will never bite again? Even if his behavior could be turned around, I would imagine he would need constant reinforcement and I just don't see my mom being able to do that. Are there places that you can surrender a dog to that would work with him and possibly find him a home with someone else if he is a know biter? Or is it best to just have him put down? I can't imagine anyone ever catering to this dog the way my mom has. I am just in tears writing this as I love this little dog too and it breaks my heart just thinking of having to give him up. Please help.


no where, in your first post do you mention the dog biting anyone but your mother.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> We work with the SE GSP Rescue to rehome dogs. Not all of them are young cute little puppies. Several of them are dogs who are older, have health issues, etc. There ARE people out there who see beyond the obvious situational problems with a dog & genuinely care about the animal itself. Bless them, THESE are the people who will take on "problem children". The rest just like to brag that they "brought home a rescue".
> 
> Furthermore, I personally know of one person who was caught in the middle of a horrific fight between two of her female GSPs. She wound up with a broken wrist that required pins & a metal plate. Do you think she gave up on her dogs? No. She delved into what the underlying problem was & worked to fix the situation.
> 
> ...


Being old or having health issues is NOT the same thing as biting people. A person getting injured in the middle of a dog fight is also not the same thing as a dog attacking people- let alone its OWNER- for _touching it_. 

Would you seriously consider a dog that attacks people for touching it a stable dog? Really?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> Being old or having health issues is NOT the same thing as biting people. A person getting injured in the middle of a dog fight is also not the same thing as a dog attacking people- let alone its OWNER- for _touching it_.
> 
> Would you seriously consider a dog that attacks people for touching it a stable dog? Really?


Are you being obtuse on purpose? The dog obviously has issues. Re-read what I said about it requiring special attention and move on. :deadhorse:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Let's keep this civil please.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If your mother is willing, I would recommend running a full blood panel including checking thyroid function. Aggression is actually one of the symptoms of hypothyroid. I would also find a vet that specializes in behavioral health and can guide you through the process. Certain medication can help dogs become more adjusted and less anxious along with proper behavior modification. I'm not an expert by any means, but it almost sounds like the dog needs some boundaries. He's learned that biting in the only way for him to get attention, even if it's negative, it's still attention.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I would also keep him on a leash at all times, so that you can gain immediate control of him, or move him around as needed without having to touch him. 
What does your mom think? Is she willing to commit and follow trainer's orders?


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

May I ask a question OP? How old is your mother? How is her health? This dog is young, but I wouldn't want my mother to put up with a problem dog if she may not be physically capable to do so. I ask based on the number of years she was married to your father (55 years). I would determine it based on this and this alone. Are you capable of taking on this dog? Or someone in your immediate family willing to do so? This way the dog gets the owner(s) it needs and your mother can still see him from time to time.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your thoughts and suggestions. I am happy to let you all know that with the help of our vet, we were able to rehome Oliver with another family. We totally disclosed that Oliver has a history of biting and the new owners signed a form acknowledging that they are taking in a dog with a history of biting. They have always wanted to rescue a papillon. They also have a cocker spaniel that they rescued a few years ago so Oliver will have a buddy to play with. In addition they have a large fenced in yard so Oliver will have plenty of room to run around.
My mom is absolutely heartbroken. He was her baby and it tore her apart to give him up. But deep down she knows it was the right decision for both of them. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So glad things worked out for everyone. I hope the family does well with him. 

Hugs to your mom


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

I feel so bad for your mom. My dad lived with us for his last 11 years and when we brought home, Bella, our little Havanees! I had no idea what a blessing they both would be for each other? Even when the end came, I was able to bring Bella and let her fall asleep on dad's hospital bed? dogs and the elderly have such a strong connection and bond that goes beyond our understanding. maybe you can find another canine companion for her. BTW, I thought I didn't like little dogs for so many years? Now Bella is the first (person) that greets me when I get home and sleeps right beside me every night! and when I have those bad days! she makes me smile? When the day comes to say goodbye to her.....I'll be a basket case.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Dr Dolittle said:


> I feel so bad for your mom. My dad lived with us for his last 11 years and when we brought home, Bella, our little Havanees! I had no idea what a blessing they both would be for each other? Even when the end came, I was able to bring Bella and let her fall asleep on dad's hospital bed? dogs and the elderly have such a strong connection and bond that goes beyond our understanding. maybe you can find another canine companion for her. BTW, I thought I didn't like little dogs for so many years? Now Bella is the first (person) that greets me when I get home and sleeps right beside me every night! and when I have those bad days! she makes me smile? When the day comes to say goodbye to her.....I'll be a basket case.


Thank you so much for your kind words. We are looking into getting my mom another dog. Just want to do our research and get the right one. You are right, the elderly and dogs have a very special bond.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck in the search


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so glad and relieved that you found a solution to suit absolutely everyone. Couldn't have had a better outcome. I hope little Oliver has a very happy new home. And, good luck in finding the perfect dog for your Mum too. There are plenty out there. Have you thought about adopting an older dog? Maybe fostering first to make sure it's a good fit? I have to give you a lot of credit, you obviously put a lot of effort into this for everything to turn out this great.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Please don't give up on him. I know he will make it someday.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

So glad to hear this positive outcome! Your mom showed her love of the dog by realizing he wasn't the right one for her and agreeing to give him up to a family who can deal with his issues. I hope you can find her another furry friend soon - maybe an older one with a proven track record.


----------

